# I'm so sick of this shit



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been experiencing this for 2 years come December and I'm sick to the back teeth of it.
My entire sense of identity has been ripped away from me and nothing is working to bring 'me' back. I've tried therapy and all that happens is I talk about my anxiety and feelings and past but it never changes anything except for making me feel better for like an hour afterwards.

I have no awareness of the present moment and my creativity has reached absolute rock bottom.

How the fuck does anyone work with this shit?


----------



## Kimberlue (Oct 28, 2012)

I can't work, I can't have friends, I can barely even go outside my house. I'm constantly having panic attacks and I feel absolutely worthless. It is starting to get a little better. You just have to take it a day at time. I think that when you stop worrying so much about it, that's when it starts to get better. I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Idris (May 19, 2012)

I can't work either but I'm managing to go to school. The best thing I can do is try, and when I try I have good days and then some bad ones. But I keep trying. Trying to hang out with my friends even if the whole time I'm dizzy, foggy and panicky. I leave my house for a coffee or whatever even if I really don't want to. It helps even though it is hard.


----------



## JoshuaisinDPmode (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't work either, thinking of working makes me sick. I think getting out of the house is the hardest thing to do, espically when you already have Social Anxiety and a Panic Disorder. But don't let this crap eat you up ayy. You know the story of the two wolves. One is Peace and Living, the other is DP and Anxiety. Be careful which one you are feeding. Constantly worrying about it means you are feeding the wrong one.


----------



## Soundless Silence (Jul 4, 2012)

> I have no awareness of the present moment and my creativity has reached absolute rock bottom.


If you have no awareness of the present moment, how can you be here to describe what you are feeling? If you have no awareness of the present moment, then where is Awareness? Without Awareness, there would be nothing to describe, because your awareness in the present moment is the only thing that is capable of describing anything at all.

I will now make a suggestion. Whether or not you choose to do it or not is your choice to make (of course). If you indeed feel like you have no awareness of the present moment, then try. Find a quiet place where you can be all alone. Turn off your computer, your cell phone, your TV, do not let yourself be entertained by anything that is external to you. Sit down. Sit still for an hour, if you can. If this is to your liking, try doing it for five hours, maybe even a full day. Do nothing at all. The only doing you need to be doing is doing nothing. The only doing will be sitting still with Yourself for this limited amount of time, be it one hour or twelve. Close your eyes and focus on your breath and the silence of yourself - from yourself. Here is only awareness. Thoughts may pass, you may choose to follow a certain thought in a certain direction, but you will snap back from it and realize that you are still sitting there, doing nothing. Observe the distractions of the mind. Watch it as it is always trying to pull you away from the immediate experience of just sitting there, being still.

This could be called "meditation", but the way it is done is just by sitting still. You can pull a rabbit out of a hat, and some will perceive it to be magic, others will believe it to be just optical illusion, it does not change the fact that you just pulled a rabbit out of the hat. It is there. In this space, you can find your creativity at any given moment. In this space, you can be free from being sick of everything. Or just begin being sick of being sick of everything and stop caring about it. Let it just be - and there will only be joyful experiences.

-Soundless Silence.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What's up Midnight


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

hello mate, how are you?


----------



## WithYourSigh (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been suffering from DP and DR for the past nine years and, during the past two years, I have been graudally discovering methods with the power to alleviate my symptoms, which I have never thought was possible. You are welcome to read the last post of my blog, specifying these methods; the notion that these unconventional methods may serve as a partial solution is quite fascinating.


----------



## relinqueshedminds (Dec 3, 2012)

I learned that if you cant fight it, just give in to it but try to be stronger than it. I make it into a game.


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

JoshuaisinDPmode said:


> I can't work either, thinking of working makes me sick. I think getting out of the house is the hardest thing to do, espically when you already have Social Anxiety and a Panic Disorder. But don't let this crap eat you up ayy. You know the story of the two wolves. One is Peace and Living, the other is DP and Anxiety. Be careful which one you are feeding. Constantly worrying about it means you are feeding the wrong one.


This x10.


----------

